# When did your dog become "aloof"



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

To strangers that is? 

Rogue is 7.5 months. She's friendly, but for the most part doesn't care about other people. She's all about her family. Unless its a kid. She loves kids. But she's always been this way. She's never been a lovey dovey, so excited to meet everyone kind of puppy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm curious about this too... Ollie is all about people right now, he's like a golden retriever in his exuberance to meet everybody. Even when we take him to the off leash park he will go around and greet anybody who will pay attention to him. So not what I would think of for a GSD... Of course he is still young, almost 6 months.  He also has a special fondness for kids, he absolutely adores them even though the hubby and I don't have kids.

But I've been wondering too about what age the aloofness might appear if ever.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Right now at 15 weeks.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My male Dodge was always aloof, he just revolved around me Flattering yes, anyone could do anything to him and he would stand there and take it, but he was never a "I love everyone" kinda dog.

I always had to say to people, "don't take it personally, he just could care less about anyone but me"..Not a mean bone in his body, just didn't give a fig about anyone but me.

Masi is rather aloof and always has been, if your in my house/on my property, and you want to play ball/frisbee with her, she'll go until she drops dead, out in public, she has no desire to interact with people she doesn't know, just has no interest..


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> My male Dodge was always aloof, he just revolved around me Flattering yes, anyone could do anything to him and he would stand there and take it, but he was never a "I love everyone" kinda dog.
> 
> I always had to say to people, "don't take it personally, he just could care less about anyone but me"..Not a mean bone in his body, just didn't give a fig about anyone but me.
> 
> Masi is rather aloof and always has been, if your in my house/on my property, and you want to play ball/frisbee with her, she'll go until she drops dead, out in public, she has no desire to interact with people she doesn't know, just has no interest..


I couldn't have described rogue better. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I noticed it around 7-8 months, but it was probably before that. She loves people that she knows(but no one more then me), kids, and other dogs.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

With strangers I would say around 8 months he started. He would perk up when a human came up but immediately looked around to see if they had a dog with them  No dog, no dice


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

My Aussie is like Rogue and Dodge. Isn't it funny how they love kids though. I remember right after we got him (he was 5 when we got him) I was at a soccer game and he was resting behind my chair. Just happy to be next to me. Well, about midway through the game I turn to look at him and there are 3 toddlers sitting on the ground next to him poking and prodding - Buzz's face was just in an ear to ear grin he was so happy. I had never seen his face light up like that. I was so relieved because up until then I had no idea how he was with kids, I just knew he wasn't really interested in other adults. To this day I still wonder though about what parent would just let their toddler start poking at an 80 lb, unknown dog without talking to the owner. The parents weren't even with the kids.

Ranger on the other hand is not aloof. LOVES everyone.


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh, so to answer your question it seems like they are either born that way or not. Is that what everyone else would say?


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

My girl Diesel was all about me, even as a young pup she did not care for anyone except me and my EX... She even didnt care for other dogs even though we took her to the dog park often, she would never interact it was all about me and she never paid any attention to anyone else


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

rangers mom, I agree, it's 'in them' to either be aloof or not..


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

So my dog is a bit of an oddity?  He started off not really caring about other people but the more we socialized him the more friendlier he became. He was also a fuzzy long coat puppy and we were stopped A LOT and he was fawned over A LOT. He loves people and dogs.

I'll be curious to see what happens as he reaches adulthood.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Carriesue said:


> So my dog is a bit of an oddity?  He started off not really caring about other people but the more we socialized him the more friendlier he became. He was also a fuzzy long coat puppy and we were stopped A LOT and he was fawned over A LOT. He loves people and dogs.
> 
> I'll be curious to see what happens as he reaches adulthood.


I had the same experience and I think that he will switch back to the not really caring about other people(unless he knows them) in the next couple months. When I first went to go get my dog, she stood leaning against the woman who owned her at the time, my dog wouldn't even look at me when I talked to her. Socialization is what will make him be able to determine good from bad. Its almost like they get this been there done that attitude and they have seen all kinds of people and don't need to see more.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

When Hondo was a puppy I took him everywhere to socialize him. I realized he was going to be aloof during his socialization. People would gush and smooze him and he couldn't care less. Even treats didn't make a difference. 

If he was on the ground and someone got on their knees and said, "Puppy! Puppy! Puppy!" in a high toned baby voice....he'd just sit there staring at them. He didn't run or hide he just looked as if he were saying, "Your an idiot." They could crawl over to him and still he would not move. He let them pet him and hug him...but he just didn't return the affection. 

I (or hubby) could get on my knees and say, "Puppy! Puppy! Puppy!" and he was all gushy puppy. But he never was a waggity butt pup.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Carriesue said:


> I'm curious about this too... Ollie is all about people right now, he's like a golden retriever in his exuberance to meet everybody. Even when we take him to the off leash park he will go around and greet anybody who will pay attention to him. So not what I would think of for a GSD... Of course he is still young, almost 6 months.  He also has a special fondness for kids, he absolutely adores them even though the hubby and I don't have kids.
> 
> But I've been wondering too about what age the aloofness might appear if ever.


This is still Tess at 20 months, very unlike either parent. They greeted us and walked away, no interest in us at all. Tess carries her ball to anyone that walks in the door....please,please,please play with me. I think maybe this is just the way she'll always be.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i have the love every person, love other animals kind of dog.
our dog was trained and socialized to be that way because
my GF wanted a go everywhere kind of dog. i'm not that good
of a trainer where i can have a protective dog or go everywhere dog.
so it was going to be the hippy-dippy dog or protective. so
hippy-dippy it is.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Rocket was a lot like Ollie, Carriesue, but I am rather pleased to see he is not so interested anymore. Now, if someone comes to the house that I myself am glad to see, or people that he recognizes and likes, he is extremely friendly. But when we are out and about, he no longer approaches people. He is still friendly if they show overtures, but he does not seek it out. I am glad to see this developing, not that I am encouraging it other than we don't purposefully meet and greet other people anymore. 

Also, as I mentioned before, he did not approach my back neighbor even though that guy was calling him and trying to get him to come. So even if there is a lot of genetic friendliness, they may change still as they mature and become more adult.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> i have the love every person, love other animals kind of dog.
> our dog was trained and socialized to be that way because
> my GF wanted a go everywhere kind of dog. i'm not that good
> of a trainer where i can have a protective dog or go everywhere dog.
> ...


I really don't believe that's al training. A lot of it is genetics. Rogue goes everywhere. Bass pro shop, parks, malls, my daughters school, my family's house, friends are over several times a week, etc etc. she's polite to every one. But I'm the center of her universe. It's just always been that way. Socialization or not. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Echo's almost three, and I'm still waiting :crazy: He'll always be an "OMG HI HI HEY HELLO! HEY HEY YOU WANT TO PLAY? OR PET ME? HI!" kind of dog.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Kaiser has never cared for other people, even as a puppy, and I socialized him extensively. To date the only people he will greet happily are me, my current roommate, my previous roommate, and my ex. The latter two he never sees anymore and he's known all three since puppyhood. He still ignores my good friend with whom we go walking with 3 times a week since December. My poor friend always gets so excited if he even turns his nose in her direction that I don't have the heart to tell her it's usually to check on her dog, not her.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca, never really... I didn't know her as a puppy, though. She wasn't a dog who would run up to strangers wiggling when she saw them or anything, but if someone wanted to pet her, and I gave her permission to approach them, she would happily go up and lean on them to be petted, or roll over for a tummy rub, or give kisses. She was very friendly.
However she was still protective and watchful, if the situation warranted it.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Lobo is usually not at all aloof. The only aloof thing about him is snuggling and sitting next to you thing. I am able to get away with it like once, once in a while. When ever he sees me he is beyond excited doesn't show this excitement much to others. Although today he acted a little different or I might've misinterperted. Usually whenever I call his name in excitement or whatever he comes over. But in the beginning he didn't and started to a little while later. This is very uncommon for him to do to me. As if he doesn't care. I raised him since a pup at 8 weeks always see each 2x a week since 8 weeks. We are best friends and he is my best friend but some qualities of Lobo do lack. Some of the cuddly things we used to do like snuggle more have faded in Lobo as if he forgotten. I try not to do cuddling as much or force it he might be a little uncomfortable afterwards which are not like dogs. Usually when we sit he's there for like a minute than he moves to another spot away from me (kind of hurts a little). Lobo is not as loyal as most German shepherds are either. I do mean the world to Lobo and he shows it but maybe Lobo is starting to become aloof. The owners been teaching him not to be excited when people come through the door due to jumping in case he hurts somebody. However, on walks he is a different dog and is totally happy and excited to walk with me.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Lobobear44 said:


> Lobo is usually not at all aloof. The only aloof thing about him is snuggling and sitting next to you thing. I am able to get away with it like once, once in a while. When ever he sees me he is beyond excited doesn't show this excitement much to others. Although today he acted a little different or I might've misinterperted. Usually whenever I call his name in excitement or whatever he comes over. But in the beginning he didn't and started to a little while later. This is very uncommon for him to do to me. As if he doesn't care. I raised him since a pup at 8 weeks always see each 2x a week since 8 weeks. We are best friends and he is my best friend but some qualities of Lobo do lack. Some of the cuddly things we used to do like snuggle more have faded in Lobo as if he forgotten. I try not to do cuddling as much or force it he might be a little uncomfortable afterwards which are not like dogs. Usually when we sit he's there for like a minute than he moves to another spot away from me (kind of hurts a little). Lobo is not as loyal as most German shepherds are either. I do mean the world to Lobo and he shows it but maybe Lobo is starting to become aloof. The owners been teaching him not to be excited when people come through the door due to jumping in case he hurts somebody. However, on walks he is a different dog and is totally happy and excited to walk with me.


Not as loyal? Maybe he is just becoming more loyal to his owner and less bonded with you  two times a week is not all that much, especially if his owners spend every day with him. 
Perhaps he is also just a teenager who is going througj a rebellious, hormonal phase too


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

Draven is 8 months turning 9 on the 26th of April (This month) 

And he still thinks everything of everyone. I keep hearing this "German shepherds are everyones dogs for X months, then they slowly become aloof to people and become dedicated to 1 family"

The X keeps changing as my dog grows older


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

All of my GSD's have been aloof with people they don't know. Even my rescue was aloof with us for a while until she decided that this was home. They will allow pets and act like they totally deserve it, but they are not the "oh my god pet me now, I love you" that my little labs are. 

I'm not saying they are anti-social but they will not love all over you unless they know you really well. Instead they sit there and will let you touch them like they deserve it. LOL


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kira always did a brief greeting, then couldn't care less.
If it's in my home, she used to be a little pesty, and constantly check up on you. But never played with guests.
Now at the age of 22 months, she will let strangers pet her, but will not give a greeting or emotion. She won't take high value treats either. I've tested this with liver treats. She sniffs and turns her head.
This is something I never taught her. I guess it's her way of acknowledging her pack.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

TrentL said:


> Draven is 8 months turning 9 on the 26th of April (This month)
> 
> And he still thinks everything of everyone. I keep hearing this "German shepherds are everyones dogs for X months, then they slowly become aloof to people and become dedicated to 1 family"
> 
> The X keeps changing as my dog grows older


Good day, its my birthday 

My Princess was the opposite, she was protective when she was young and as she got older, she loved more and more people.


----------

